# White silkie gender?



## awinchell (May 10, 2014)

The silkie above doesn't have the poof on top of its head like the others. I can't tell if it's male or female.













This one (above) has a poofy head. Still can't tell if it's male or female.







Last silkie... Male? Female? Any ideas?

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

the one with the poofy head looks a lot like my hen. not sure on the first one, my guess would be male.


----------



## allbrite21 (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks hen to me. My Silkie lays, but as she's gotten older, she has developed some tail streamers like the Roos get.


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

All of these are Silkie hens, yet not all have the poofy top. I do like that, though.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i love silkies, they are great hens, all with great personalities.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that the lack of wattles says hens.


----------

